# Cryptic classical music quiz



## pigeon (Nov 25, 2013)

I am doing a cryptic quiz with a music section and I am stuck on the last question.

Did he compose this section? (6,5)

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

No, he certainly did not.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Is the cryptic quiz called Enigma? If so, the answer is Edward Elgar.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Alternative answer:

You, the solver, had to *un*ravel the cryptic clue. So the person who composed that clue must have ravelled it.

So the answer is...um...Morris Ravel.


----------



## pigeon (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you Chris for your answer. A friend has suggested Ernest Bloch but I do not know why apart from the letters fit. I would think Edward Elgar (Enigma) will be what I should go for.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

No, he composed DISsection :tiphat:


----------

